# What to expect in a working hunter class?



## smelly ginger (8 June 2011)

I've decided to do a WH class at the weekend and I was wondering what to expect really. Its for a pc show. 

What should I do in the showing part? 

Does it matter if I have black tack and not brown? 

What kind of jumps am I jumping? 

What kind of bit should I use? 

Should I use a sheepskin numnah or white numnah? 

You can tell I'm new to showing :L 

Thanks


----------



## FMM (8 June 2011)

What should I do in the showing part? 
Either the judge will ride, or you do a short show with trot, canter on both reins and an extension (not too much if the ground is hard0

Does it matter if I have black tack and not brown? 
No - use the tack you are happy jumping in

What kind of jumps am I jumping? 
usually rustic poles and wings - may include pheasant feeders, brushes etc

What kind of bit should I use? 
Whatever bit you are used to jumping in

Should I use a sheepskin numnah or white numnah? 
If you need one, use whatever is the same colour as the horse (but it must be neat and unobtrusive)


----------



## Erin (8 June 2011)

Format of a WH class is: Jump your round - this will be rustic/natural jumps.  Then those with clears (and sometimes those with the lowest faults if not so many clears) will get called back in.  Then you walk/trot/canter/gallop as a group and judge will call you in.
If a horse class then you may have a ride judge so you wont need to do an individual show, but if you do, show trot and canter on both reins and a gallop - keep it short and sweet 

Black tack is fine if thats what you have (although brown is traditional)
Bit is whatever your horse goes best in.
Numnah should be discreet (so either match tack or horse) - can use sheepskin.


----------



## Honey08 (8 June 2011)

Firstly you go in alone and jump round a course of rustic fences.  It should be in a forward going, hunting style, canter.

All clears, or those with less faults if there aren't many clears then go back into the ring and ride together.  You will usually be asked to canter together to show that your horse has manners and brakes.  

You will usually then be told to line up and brought out individually to do a show.  At PC level they often tell you what to do, but if not, walk away from judge, trot back towards them turning away just before them, then trot and canter on each rein with an extended canter somewhere - showing that your horse pulls up easily.  Finally trot back in a straight line towards the judge, halt and salute before them.

Its unlikely that the judge will ride your horse or pony at PC- especially in pony classes.

Tack.  As plain and simple as possible - do all parts in a snaffle and no boots/martingale if you can - you will gain more marks.  You shouldn't be marked down for boots, but many judges do.

Your clothes and numnah etc- plain and smart.  Hacking jacket if poss, but black will be fine if not.


----------



## smelly ginger (8 June 2011)

He does go nicely in a snaffle and has breaks, however he goes alot more softly in a gag. Plus if he is going to be galloping in a group I want to make sure I do have breaks, so which would be better?


----------



## babymare (8 June 2011)

ok agree with all above but your last question re bit - it sounds like (and correct me of wrong) your first show with him = ok if thats case go with bit you feel happiest with - look to show as a learning curve and work at home to a snaffle- go out there and enjoy and learn watch the other riders and ask for consructive critisim from judge - but if first WH or show give yourself then means ( the bit) to enjoy - good luck hun and let us know how get on xx


----------



## smelly ginger (8 June 2011)

Thankyou with all the advise  

I think I shall go with the snaffle, it is what we're most used to and I think it looks better too, especially at pc  

Yes it is our first showing show, I am very excited and rather scared :L I'll let you all know how we get on  x x x


----------



## miss_c (9 June 2011)

Enjoy it!  I'm doing a workers class this weekend as well, only Genie's second one but we've done a lot of showing.  I echo everyone else in saying go for the bit your horse goes the best in, no point jumping in a snaffle if you are then worried about stopping!


----------

